# Can blood pressure go up and down with Pre eclampsia?



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Im currently being monitored to make sure im not developing pre Eclampsia after being in the hospital last night with headaches, spots in my vision and a trace of protein in my urine. My BP was 141/79 which they said was borderline but mixed with everything else was something to watch. By the time I left however my BP was down to 130/53 ( my norm is 120/60 ). They still seemed concerned and want me back tomorrow.

From what I have heard though it seems when you have pre Eclampsia your blood pressure doesnt go up and down like that. Maybe My info is wrong though. Its very possible as I know nothing really of this stuff.

So my question is if you develop pre eclampsia can your BP still go up and down?

If it cant it would really put my mind at ease for tomorrow test since mine was going up and down not just staying up.


----------



## nov_mum

I have had PE twice and I have been diagnosed with PIH this pregnancy from 22 weeks. WIth my first I had BPs fluctuate but mostly stay above the diagnostic criteria. With my second it varied from normal to 150/100. With this pregnancy it has stayed up when I have been late with meds, otherwise it fluctuates between 115/78 to 150/96. When it stays up I up the meds


----------



## nov_mum

Also, as it is borderline you will see fluctuations, then it kinda kicks in to gear. With my last pregnancy I fluctuated like I said but ended up with protein and then was induced. The Drs are just keen to keep bubs on the inside as long as your condition doesn't force their hand.


----------



## vndeb

Hi I had pre-eclampsia with my first and it fluctuated for a while at the beginning then remained high. Hope this helps, good luck x


----------



## Agiboma

I also had pre e and it did fluctuate all the time until i delivered, my bp was not so much the problem as it was well contained but the protein in my urine was pretty high


----------



## Tina_TTC2

With my Daughter, I had pre-eclampsia, and was in the ER, my BP was high and then dropped, and one of the nurses actually said they were going to probably send me home. Then the Dr came in and said "NO WAY" he was mad the nurse had told me that.. when I laid on my side (can't recall which) the BP shot up.. 

please keep an eye on it - the symptoms were exactly what I had- except for the protein - I don't recall that. My Dr actually told me (before the BP got so high) that I was to monitor it at home and if it got above a certain point to call him asap. it's been 3.5 years but thats what I remember of it.

Take care..


----------

